# Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert



## Freakless08 (21. Februar 2012)

*Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Wie heise.de berichtet wurde der Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert.
Die ersten fünf Jahre nach Veröffentlichung werden Programmfehler, (teilweiße) neue Features hinzugefügt sowie Sicherheitslücken beseitigt, danach ist normalerweise für die User schluss, außer sie haben eine Businesslizenz (Professional, Business oder Enterprise) welche dann weitere fünf Jahre Sicherheitsupdates erhalten (extended Support).

Microsoft hat den Updateverlauf nun so geändert das auch User ohne der Businesslizenz nach den ersten fünf Jahre weitere fünf Jahre Sicherheitsupdates erhalten, somit hat sich der Supportzeitraum nun für Windows Vista auf den 11. April 2017 und für Windows 7 auf den 14. Januar 2020 verlängert.
heise online | Microsoft verlängert Support für Windows Vista und Windows 7


----------



## Axel_Foly (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

das wird man auch brauchen wenn Win 8 und alle zukünftigen Metro ohne Abschaltung haben werden ...


----------



## Silverfalcon (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Ich seh es schon vorraus Win 7 wird zu nem 2. XP und nach Win 8 kommt wieder nen gutes OS und dann wieder Müll und das ganze wiederholt sich


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

leistung von windows xp   hatt windows 7 dennoch nicht erreicht .Wenn man die cpu von damals vergleicht ist windows 7 noch lahme krücke ( ressorcenfresser) . 

wie man in behörden sieht benutzen die da immernoch xp Prof .

windows 8 wird wahrscheinlich wieder so ne krücke wie vista .


----------



## TempestX1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Windows XP ist doch das selbe wie Vista.  Ohne Service Pack ist XP der gleiche Müll wie Vista.  Mit Service Pack sind beide gut 





Bruce112 schrieb:


> leistung von windows xp   hatt windows 7 dennoch nicht erreicht .Wenn man die cpu von damals vergleicht ist windows 7 noch lahme krücke ( ressorcenfresser) .


 Und XP ist immernoch langsamer als Windows 98


----------



## Anchorage (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Windows 7 ist für mich einfach das beste Betriebssystem. Habe bei Windows 2000 angefangen.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

der vergleich von win versionen ist sinnfrei was speed angeht. dann kannste auch sagen win xp sei fett und aufgeblaeht gegenueber win 3.1.
Es geht nicht darum das win schnell auf singlecore schnell rennt sondern auf mehrkern, bez die leistung heutiger hardware zu nutzen anstatt uralter hardware die zu win xp aktuell war. Nebenbei wollen die kunden immer mehr optik und komfort das frisst halt leistung und setzt halbwegs aktuelle systeme vorraus. Also von langsam kann hier wirklich nicht die rede sein.


support verlaengerung ist gut.


----------



## Rollora (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Windows XP ist doch das selbe wie Vista.  Ohne Service Pack ist XP der gleiche Müll wie Vista.  Mit Service Pack sind beide gut  Und XP ist immernoch langsamer als Windows 98


 Ja das Rad könnte man weiter spinnen: denn 98 ist langsamer als 3.1

AAABER: mit modernen Prozessoren und einer Speicherbestückung die unter 98 auch noch Problemlos läuft, ist Win 98 inzwischen langsamer als XP und dieses auch schon stellenweise langsamer als Win 7. 
XP ist definitiv ein gutes OS, aber mit topmoderner HW kitzelt man aus Win 7 64 inzwischen mehr raus. Vorausgesetzt alles funktioniert (was es nunmal unter W7 nicht immer tut, weil der Support fehlt)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Die verlängerung der sicherheitsupdate bein vista home varianten kommt jetzt richtig gut. danke M$ ich werd mir aber win 8 trotzdem mal ansehn.


----------



## blubb3435 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Wie bei XP, da wurde der Service ja auch noch mal verlängert   Das find ich sehr anständig von Microsoft, und außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass sich Win7 noch viele Jahre halten wird.


----------



## A-N-D-I (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

...ich persönlich hoffe immer noch darauf, dass man die Metro bei win 8 abschalten werden kann, win 7 is derzeit aber mein Favorit...ich lass mich gerne von schicken Oberflächen blenden, aber es is auch an sich gut...


----------



## -Pinhead- (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum alle so sehr über Vista rummeckern.

Ich benutze es seit mehr als zweieinhalb Jahren Problemfrei. Seit dem ersten Servicepack gibt es eigentlich kaum etwas zu beanstanden.
Mehr noch:
Windows 7 macht nichts besser als Vista, was mir auffällt. Dafür sind aber ein paar Dinge schlechter:
- Bibliotheken, meiner Meinung nach die sinnfreiste Neuerung. Wenn man Bilder und Musik jeweils nur an einem Ort hat ergibt das keinen Mehrwert.
- Sortierungskategorien sind auf einen Klick nur noch in der Detailansicht verfügbar. Wenn man wie ich immer die Listenansicht benutzt, aber dennoch häufig zwischen Namens- und Datumssortierung wechselt nervt das.
- Die Anzeigeeinstellungen sind noch verschachtelter als schon bei Vista und damit noch unergonomischer

Das sind zwar nur Kleinigkeiten, bei starker Nutzung nervt das aber schon ganz schön.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass Vista noch eine Weile supportet wird.


----------



## dustyjerk (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Mit aktueller Hardware braucht man eben ein aktuelles Betriebssystem! Was bringt es mir, das mein CPU unter XP schneller ist, aber kein ordentlicher SSD-Support da ist?!

Also ich bin froh, das ich mit Win 7 Professional noch langen Support habe, aber das ist für mich kein Grund nicht umzusteigen, falls Windows 8 klasse sein sollte!

Wenn man mit seiner Hardware einigermaßen aktuell bleiben möchte, muss eben das Betriebssystem mitgehen! Das ist zumindest meine Meinung!


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> leistung von windows xp hatt windows 7 dennoch nicht erreicht .Wenn man die cpu von damals vergleicht ist windows 7 noch lahme krücke ( ressorcenfresser) .
> 
> wie man in behörden sieht benutzen die da immernoch xp Prof .
> 
> windows 8 wird wahrscheinlich wieder so ne krücke wie vista .



Hängt davon ab wie man das OS konfiguriert...


----------



## Clawhammer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

XP, Vista oder Windows 7/8 Flame hin oder her, Fakt ist eines, jedes OS hat seine schwächen und oder stärken. Das braucht man hier nicht aus zudiskutieren weils es eigentlich nicht darum geht. Ausserdem hat eh jeder eine andere Auffassung von "Resourcenfressend" oder "schnell" ...

Back to Topic: Ich finde es gut das MS den Support von Vista sowie Windows 7 verlängert haben, den man bezahlt ja nicht gerade wenig für das OS beim Einkauf ...


----------



## Sauerland (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Also ich hab alle Windows Versionen seit der ersten durch.

Vista sogar als 32Bit Business und als 64Bit Ultimate.

Jetzt läuft hier Windows 7 x64 als Enterprise sowie als Home Premium.

Schon bei Vista gab es keinen gravierenden Unterschied zu Windows 7, ausgenommen das ich in Windows 7 die Trim Funktion implantiert habe womit ich eine SSD ohne große Kenntnisse einbauen und betreiben kann. 

Wäre dieses Future unter Vista implantiert, würde ich noch mit meiner Ultimate arbeiten, so aber bin ich halt auf Windows 7 umgestiegen.

Die Produktivität hat sich dadurch aber nicht erhöht.

Windows 8 mit der Metrooberfläche gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Dazu kommt, dass dort auch keine großen Verbesserungen vorhanden sind, welche nach meiner Auffassung einen neuerlichen Kauf sinnvoll erscheinen lassen. Gut, für Nutzer einer Bulldozer CPU mag der neue Scheduler vielleicht ein Grund sein, sofern man damit wirklich die angeblichen 5-10% Mehrleistung erzielen mag.

Warten wir mal ab, wie das entgültige Windows 8 auf den Markt kommt.


Gruß


----------



## Entelodon (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

was schreibt ihr für nen müll, im bezug auf win vista/7 performance im vergleich zu xp? ihr klingt ja schon fast so wie die leute die sich 2001 noch über xp aufgregten wegen der schlechten performance im vergleich zu win 98... ein jahr später interessierte sich kaum noch jemand für das, weil programme und treiber enorm verbessert wurden und das os insgesammt stabiler arbeitete. das selbe ist mit win vista/7. hatte seit dem wechsel auf vista kaum abstürze/bsod's wegen des os. verglichen mit xp ist das betriebssystem wesentlich stabiler und moderner (kernel).

die meisten leute juckt es nicht wenn sie anstelle von 100% nur noch 99% der leistung haben, zugunsten der stabilität...


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

*Applefanboybrainon

Ihr seid auch selber schuld, wenn ihr auf diesen Windoof sitzen bleibt. 

*Applefanboybrainoff


----------



## Blutengel (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Das ist mal ne sehr gute Nachricht! Werd ich wohl noch lange bei meinem 7 bleiben 

Ich könnt ja dann auch wieder mein Vista benutzen,..... hab mir das 7 nur zugelegt weil der Support von Vista ja enden sollte Hätt ich diese Nachricht vor etwas über nem halben Jahr gehabt hätt ich kein 7 bekommen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Ich seh es schon vorraus Win 7 wird zu nem 2. XP und nach Win 8 kommt wieder nen gutes OS und dann wieder Müll und das ganze wiederholt sich


 

*Hust* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Win 2000 fehlt in der Liste  Und das war "good".


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Win 2000 fehlt in der Liste  Und das war "good".


 
Hmmmmmnnnnnnnja - 2000 zu XP - das ist ein bisschen wie Vista zu 7, wenn auch mit weniger Macken an der Oberfläche. Wurde bei Konsumern aber noch schlechter angenommen. 
2000 war ganz schön mäkelig mit ACPI. Man konnte es zwar anfangs gut als Standard-PC installieren, aber mit steigender Hardware-Anzahl im Rechner wurden die zusätzlichen IRQs mit der Zeit doch interessanter. Okay, es lief dann auch mit ACPI irgendwann rund. Ich habs relativ lange benutzt, auch als es schon XP gab.
Aber für den ersten HT-P4 musste dann doch XP ran.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Win 2000 fehlt in der Liste  Und das war "good".


Was war denn deiner Meinung nach gut an win2k oder besser als XP und win 7? Mal von der heute schlechten Treiberunterstützung abgesehen.
Wir haben bei uns in der Firma auch noch win2k auf Produktionspc's und ich konnte noch keine Vorteile darin entdecken - diese werden auch bald auf Win7 migriert. Auch Virtuelle Machinen laufen unter win2k schlechter als unter xp, vista und 7 z.B. Also mich nervt das win2k immer wieder , da ist win98 noch mehr mein Freund..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Gut das man bei Win7 den Support verlängert, das ist ein Grund mehr Win8 auszulassen 
Den wie jeder weiß, wird traditionell Win8 ein Flop bzw ein Beta-BS das als Grundlage für ein erfolgreiches Win9 dienen wird 
Ob4ru|3r hat es schön in ein Bild gefasst


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Gut das man bei Win7 den Support verlängert, das ist ein Grund mehr Win8 auszulassen
> Den wie jeder weiß, wird traditionell Win8 ein Flop bzw ein Beta-BS das als Grundlage für ein erfolgreiches Win9 dienen wird
> Ob4ru|3r hat es schön in ein Bild gefasst


 
Naja wenn man abergläubisch ist kann man win8 schon so darstellen. Ich zumindest benutze die win 8 dev version mit dem win 7 startmenü und bin damit mehr zufrieden als mit win 7 selber.
Es sind auch mehr Treiber integriert als in Winodws 7 wie ich bei einer Installation von jeweils Windows 7 und einmal Win 8 dev. edition auf einem Asus Netbook bemerkt habe..

Die Änderungen und neuen Funktionen im Windows Explorer sind mMn einfach genial. ich weiss gar nicht was ihr an win 8 so schlecht findet. Habt ihr das mal getestet und analysiert oder schwimmen die meisten einfach im Strom und sagen jedes zweite BS ist BS ^^

was genau an win 8 so Mist sein soll würde mich mal wunder nehmen. Wenn dann win 8 noch eine 3d oberfläche erhält könnte das wirklich noch was werden für mich zumindest..

mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Was war denn deiner Meinung nach gut an win2k oder besser als XP und win 7? Mal von der heute schlechten Treiberunterstützung abgesehen.
> Wir haben bei uns in der Firma auch noch win2k auf Produktionspc's und ich konnte noch keine Vorteile darin entdecken - diese werden auch bald auf Win7 migriert. Auch Virtuelle Machinen laufen unter win2k schlechter als unter xp, vista und 7 z.B. Also mich nervt das win2k immer wieder , da ist win98 noch mehr mein Freund..



So schlecht kann's wohl nicht gewesen sein, wenn das Unternehmen seine (vermutlich lebenswichtigen) Maschinen damit koppelt - auch noch 12 Jahre nach Erscheinen. 

Ist irgendwo selbstverständlich, dass neuere OS dem alten überlegen sind.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ist irgendwo selbstverständlich, dass neuere OS dem alten überlegen sind.


 Nicht zwangsweise, MS z.B. beweist mit schöner Regelmässigkeit dass das Hauptfeature von ihren neuen Betriebssystemen erhöhter Ressourcenverbrauch bei Standardaufgaben ist. Gilt aber nicht nur für Betriebssysteme, sondern regulär für Software, man erinnere sich nur mal daran, was "früher" Office-Programme geschluckt haben, und was heutige, Ribbon-verseuchte Sprosse dieser Gattung dagegen benötigen - und nein, Klicki-Bunti ist kein Feature das dies lohnt. Aber zum Glück gilt seit jeher: Die Hardware-Hersteller kompensieren diese Art des Proggens mit schierer Brute Force neuer Chips.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*

Obaruler, logisch werden mehr Ressourcen genutzt wenn auch das x-fache von führer da ist. Die mindestvoraussetzungen werden zum Glück den heutigen "Standards" angepasst.
Was Ribbons angeht ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich habe im letzten Jahr ca 200 Clients von XP auf Win 7 und Office 2010 Pro+ migriert. Fast alle haben über die Ribbons gemault und heute schwärmen 90% darüber. 
Auf einem Penitum 1 muss auch niemand mit Aero rumspielen wollen, das ist klar.

Schau dir mal die Mindestvoraussetzungen für die Officeversionen an, also so einen lahmen PC aufzutreiben ist ja schon fast schwierig ^^




*Office 2003 Office 2007 Office 2010*
*CPU *233mhz 500 mhz 500mhz
*RAM* 128mb 256mb 256mb
*Disk* 400mb 2gb 3gb
*Display* 800x600 1024x 768 1024 x576




Mfg..


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Supportzeitraum für Windows Vista und Windows 7 verlängert*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Obaruler, logisch werden mehr Ressourcen genutzt wenn auch das x-fache von führer da ist. Die mindestvoraussetzungen werden zum Glück den heutigen "Standards" angepasst.
> Was Ribbons angeht ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich habe im letzten Jahr ca 200 Clients von XP auf Win 7 und Office 2010 Pro+ migriert. Fast alle haben über die Ribbons gemault und heute schwärmen 90% darüber.
> Auf einem Penitum 1 muss auch niemand mit Aero rumspielen wollen, das ist klar.
> 
> ...


Ich hab geahnt, dass das einer ernst nimmt ... aber sei's drumm:


Von der 2003er Version auf die '10er haben sich die Anforderungen verdoppelt, und das ohne imo nennenswerten, produktiven Nutzen (wenn man Office wirklich bedienen kann/konnte), doppelter Hunger für quasi nix also, daher:



> Aber zum Glück gilt seit jeher: Die Hardware-Hersteller kompensieren  diese Art des Proggens mit schierer Brute Force neuer Chips.



Daher wird ja auch in Firmen so gerne aufgerüstet: WOFÜR?! ^^


----------

